# Watch my girls!



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

You guys might already know Dolce and Dior but I figured I'd post a link to my youtube account where I post lots of videos of the girls. I put up a few new videos tonight if anyone wants to watch some rats doing cute things!

http://www.youtube.com/user/AvaAdoreSmashing

I got this sweet cardboard UPS truck from work and filmed the girls checking it out  Don't forget to rate


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww!  So adorable. Love Dior dancing.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## RatMomSC (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that's wonderful! ;D So cute!


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

I subbed. Very cute girlies.


----------



## olddeadpig (Jan 6, 2010)

Made I laugh! That is one cute rattie.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys! If you have a youtube account subscribe to my channel! I post videos of the girls pretty often ;D


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

New Videos are up!

http://www.youtube.com/user/AvaAdoreSmashing

A few new ones of the girls and a couple others. One of my cat with a balloon and another of the store dog at my work


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

Love Dior boggling!


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

nertnie said:


> Love Dior boggling!


It was the first time I've really seen her doing it and I couldn't believe it happen to be when I was recording. I was super excited!


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

AvaAdoreSmashing said:


> nertnie said:
> 
> 
> > Love Dior boggling!
> ...


Our girls do it quite often.. but I'd really like to get Firkin when she's boggling - there are times when she wags her tail at the same time. Weirdest thing I've ever seen - and none of the others do it. LOL


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

New video up of Dolce cleaning her tail. It's pretty cute ;D


----------



## nertnie (Jan 4, 2010)

Aww.. cute. Love the one with the raisins.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

your videos are really nice to watch ur rats are so cute


----------

